# Where to buy: Metal Halide Bulbs



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Wondering if anyone can make recommendations where to buy 150 watt, 6700k Daylight bulbs for a good price?

Any suggestions would be great! Online or in store.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Try hydrophobic shops online or store fronts


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Have ya tried yield of dreams by mulock n Stevens (jut befor bayview) they got them for sale so I'm sure they would sell the bulbs, just google there name n call them n ask to save a drive


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks guys! Andrew, I've been there, never checked them out for grow bulbs though... might swing by tonight!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

We have the e.y.e. brand which is iwasaki, 6500k, 150w, spotlight bulb for $30ea.


----------

